
China flight systems jammed by pig farm’s African swine fever defences - slyall
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3042991/china-flight-systems-jammed-pig-farms-african-swine-fever
======
topmonk
The article says that criminal gangs have been using drones that drop
contaminated items to spread the disease. Is this true and if so, why would
they do this?

It seems too crude to use as a way to enforce a protection rackett. eg. If a
gang wanted to punish one farmer for not tithing them, by infecting his pigs,
they risk infecting the neighbors' as well.

Could it be a kind of terrorism to put pressure on the government?

